# Anyone Hit Up HF for the Father's Day Sales ?



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

I stopped in a few days ago and picked up a 50" straight edge guide for the circular saw,
a large raftering square, a set of router template guides, a mortising gauge/marker, 
some CA glue and a bottle of contact cement.

Oh yes, and also the Oscillating Spindle sander. I went back and forth on this sander and the Ridgid.

I already have a belt and disc sander , so I got the Harbor Freight one instead.








5.99








9.99








14.99 . The PC guides cost 75 dollars just for the guides, (no bushings) at Rockler .








124.99


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Picked up some of those moving blankets.
My friend got one of the electric chain saws. He had used mine and wanted his own.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh, forgot ,also picked up one of these and some casters for a mobile sanding station I intend to build.










I have two of these of the Stanley variety purchased at HD. They are very similar. The Stanley organizer is slightly larger, a little heavier duty. But cost about 3 dollars more each.

Highly recommend this type of bin storage. The case is obviously portable, and the individual
bins are removeable. Beats taking up wall and bench space with permanent bins.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

How much was the straight edge?? I have eying it, but I am too cheap to get it.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Ron, There is a coupon in the latest Wood Mag for the OSS for $89.99.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

@ gfadvm.. Are you kiddin me ? I looked online before I went and didn't see any coupons . 
Holy cow. Maybe I should return it and get the coupon.

Is that coupon in newstand editions of Wood Mag ? I wonder if I took the receipt back 
with a coupon if they would just honor it without the hassle of returning
the sander ?

@ Shawn. The straight-edge cutting guide was 19.99.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Don't know about the newsstand mags. I just looked and this coupon is in the May and the July issues. Sorry if I rained on your day!


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

No you didn't rain on my day at all. I kept seeing where people were getting it at that price and couldn't find out how.

Its just a little frustrating cause I had second thoughts about holding off until I did more looking around for a coupon. I appreciate the feedback. I will look for that mag. Thanks.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Love the edge guide. I bought that one and the smaller one a few weeks ago and its been great so far.

I also had been wavering about the OSS, but yesterday pulled the trigger on the Ridgid because I wanted the belt option since I only have a hand held belt sander.

I did stop at HF last week and picked up a sanding belt cleaning block, some sanding sponges, a 40 piece ratchet set for my tool box at work for $3, some v hang alls for $1 and I think a few other things.

I had wanted to pick up some dust collector accessories that I saw on the website and was shocked to hear from the salesperson that only 30% of what they have online is available in the store.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

I looked for the sanding cleaning blocks and didn't see any. If they are located by the sanding supplies I didn't see them..I was in hurry so didn't ask.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

As far as I have been able to tell, the newstand issues of Wood, Popular Woodworking, Handyman, Popular Mechanics and others all have the best coupons. The OSS has been in every issue of Wood for over a year.
I used to have an Insiders Club card which supposedly gets you the best discounts, but I decided the magazine coupons were just as good, and free if you get the magazine anyway.

By the way, the printed policy at HF is that they will NOT give a discount if you come in with a coupon after the fact. I had to return a nail gun and then turn around and buy it back with a coupon.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I've looked, but couldn't find the need thus far…


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I have noticed this and other web sites have been full of anti-HF messages, but it appears the opinions are changing. In my opinion, HF quality can be compared favorably with Craftsman, Ridgid, Grizzly, Skil, B&D and others. With all the brands, one has to do their homework. I'm sure a lot of the name brand tools come out of the same factories in China.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

As with all brands/manufacturers there are some good things and some bad things. It also depends on it's intended use. Most HF items are good for your diy'r/harry home owner guy but those same items might not be good for the construction/industrial heavy and hard usage area. I've been surprised by a few items i bought for just one job years ago and they are still around working just fine today. Nobody that has/makes such a large variety of products will be just as good on everything. 
Except Honda. Everything they make is good. lol


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I second the *Honda* statement : )

If you haven't already , you'll want to check that rafter square against a known good one : )


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Geez, I must be sitting on three of those coupons for the spindle sander at $89.99. Almost went for a third one, but they are changing the model and I didn't like the new one as much as the one you showed. My other two are like your picture, love them both.
I bought the 10X18 lathe instead!


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah Paul, the HF spindle sander looks very tempting…


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I really get a lot of use from my HF OSS. The replacement sanding sleeves are also amazingly good quality. They last for a very long time IF you keep them clean with a crepe block (even when sanding really resinous pine and cedar).

Another OSS tip: make a couple of riser boards with a hole in them so you can utilize the full width of the spindle.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Appreciate the tips and positive feedback. The riser board tip is especially useful.

I see templates in my future. Already have one I made up I need to sand out .

I expect to get a lot of use out of the OSS.

As for the rafter square, I have a few smaller ones and have always had a need for the large one. Mostly I use them for carpentry, so I'm not quite as concerned about tolerances. Nevertheless, I will check it out to see how true it is.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Are the HF spindle sander sleeves really that good? I just picked up these sleeves tonight at Home Depot. I'd be hard pressed to go HF that costs $1.42 a sleeve over the Diablo that costs $1.50 a sleeve. Oh wait one of the sizes is a 3" which my ridgid sander doesn't have a drum for. Diablo it is.

And Roninohio at my HF the sand cleaner blocks are in the sanding section on the bottom shelf right next to the foam sanding sponges. Maybe your store was sold out? I haven't used mine much yet, but am already a believer.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I haven't tried the Diablo sleeves but I HATE the Diablo 5" ROS discs.


----------

